# Erfahrungen mit den Alienware Monitoren ?



## blade7 (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Hat jemand von euch schonmal Erfahrung mit den Alienware Monitoren gemacht? falls ja wie sind eure Eindrücke bzw Erfahrungen?


Und wie sind sie im Vergleich zu den beiden?

-Samsung 2233rz

-Acer GD245HQbid


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2011)

Alienware ist eine Marke von Dell. Du kannst also davon ausgehen, das Alienware die gleichen oder ähnliche Panels verwendet, wie bei Dell-Monitoren zum Einsatz kommen. 

Alienware OptX AW2310 Test 3D-Monitor


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Januar 2011)

Alienware ist doch sowieso zu teuer.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Alienware ist doch sowieso zu teuer.



Muss nicht immer sein..

Gibt auch günstige Monitore.

alienware monitor - Google Produktsuche

Das man für die Marke zahlt, ist ja wohl eh klar.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Januar 2011)

Ist klar aber trotzdem würdest du dir denn einen Alienware Pc kaufen? Also ich habe denn Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 und kann ihn nur empfehlen! Echt Nice! Der Acer GD245HQbid ist echt gut! Für denn Preis habe ich keinen anderen 120Hz Monitor gefunden. Aber du solltest auch angeben wie viel du max. zahlen würdest.


----------



## blade7 (12. Januar 2011)

Also wenn ein Monitor wirklich absolute klasse ist würde ich auch die fast 500 Euro für den Alienware bezahlen,da ich unbedingt einen 120Hz Monitor haben möchte fällt der bx2450 weg.
Von dem Acer hört man leider auch nicht nur gutes,daher tendiere ich momentan zum samsung 2233rz. oder wenn eben zum Alienware wenn der wirklich ein ganzes stück besser ist,das ist ja die frage die ich stelle.wäre natürlich klasse wenn jemand beide Monitore schonmal verwendet hat und ein vergleich ziehen könnte.
achja und 3D ist mir momentan noch völlig unwichtig,darum geht es mir bei den Monitoren nicht.

und klar bezahlt man bei Alienware auch den Namen wie bei vielem anderen auch,darum geht es ja nicht.das er vorallem wegen dem Namen mehr kostet ist klar.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Januar 2011)

Du könntest aber auch im PCGH Preisvergleich mal schaun ob dich dort auch was anspricht und dir Test von diversen Seiten anschaun.


----------



## blade7 (12. Januar 2011)

da shabe ich mehr als genug gemacht,da sind die meinungen ja sehr verschieden und teilweise voreingenommen finde ich,da werden die teureren monitore eh als zu teuer eingestuft.
meine frage ist: 
ist der Alienware deutlich besser als der samsund 2233rz ?


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Januar 2011)

Dann schau dir doch Tests im Internet nach einer findet denn der andere denn vllt. Hast du ja einen elektrohandelsGeschäft in der Nähe und.kannst dir dort die Monitore anschauen


----------



## blade7 (12. Januar 2011)

es geht mir um persönliche erfahrungen,in den tests das sind meistens nur messwerte,aber mich interessieren persönliche eindrücke


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Januar 2011)

Okay aber ich finde 500€ nur für einen Monitor auszugeben etwas viel. Das p/l Verhältnis sollte dennoch stimmen.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2011)

> Ist klar aber trotzdem würdest du dir denn einen Alienware Pc kaufen?



Das sind wieder zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Ich kaufe grundsätzlich keine Fertig-PC´s, daher hat sich die Sache erledigt... 

Wenn aber der Alienware-Monitor im Vergleich überzeugen könnte, wäre er eine Option.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Januar 2011)

Ich meine ja nur das aw pc's p/l mäßig viel zu teurer sind.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Januar 2011)

Die PC´s ja, da stimme ich dir 100%ig zu.


----------



## blade7 (19. Januar 2011)

hallo,
ich habe da nochmal eine "verständnisfrage"die 120 Hz Monitore wie den Acer GD245 und den Samsung 2233RZ kann man doch auch ohne 3D-Brille im 120Hz modus nutzen,richtig?

mir hat nämlich gerade ein mitarbeiter von dell (alienware) gesagt der OptX 2310 könne das nicht!


----------



## Painkiller (20. Januar 2011)

> ich habe da nochmal eine "verständnisfrage"die 120 Hz Monitore wie den Acer GD245 und den Samsung 2233RZ kann man doch auch ohne 3D-Brille im 120Hz modus nutzen,richtig?


Das ist richtig. Durch die 120Hz wirkt das Bild flüssiger. 

Alienware OptX AW2310: Neues 120-Hertz-LCD - 120 Hertz, Alienware OptX AW2310




> mir hat nämlich gerade ein mitarbeiter von dell (alienware) gesagt der OptX 2310 könne das nicht!


 Wieso sollte er das nicht können? Typisch Dell... -.-


----------



## 3D-Man (9. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Alienware ist eine Marke von Dell. Du kannst also davon ausgehen, das Alienware die gleichen oder ähnliche Panels verwendet, wie bei Dell-Monitoren zum Einsatz kommen.
> 
> Alienware OptX AW2310 Test 3D-Monitor


 
Würde ich so jetzt nicht unterschreiben: Dell hat Alienware übernommen, da gab es diesen 3D-Monitor aber bereits!!! Er war ursprünglich (soweit ich weiß...) von ECRAN!!!



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Durch die 120Hz wirkt das Bild flüssiger.
> 
> Alienware OptX AW2310: Neues 120-Hertz-LCD - 120 Hertz, Alienware OptX AW2310
> 
> ...


 
Ganz einfach: Weil er erst im aktivierten 3D-Modus in die 120 Hz umschaltet, sonst läuft er nur mit 60 Hz (erst denken, dann schreiben...) 



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Okay aber ich finde 500€ nur für einen Monitor auszugeben etwas viel. Das p/l Verhältnis sollte dennoch stimmen.


 
Er war erst im Januar in Aktion und hat dort bei Dell nur 449 gekostet + Versand kostenlos!!! Hab ihn mir da besorgt! 
p.s. er wurde mir superschnell geliefert, schneller als von denen angekündigt!



blade7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schonmal Erfahrung mit den Alienware Monitoren gemacht? falls ja wie sind eure Eindrücke bzw Erfahrungen?
> 
> ...


 
1. Nachteil AW: Der Acer ist ein wenig größer 23,6 Zoll statt 23 Zoll
2. Nachteil AW: Der Acer unterstützt anscheinend auch 120 Hz im (Nicht-3D) Modus!

3. Vorteil AW: Der Alienware hat Helligkeit 400 cd/m2 und Acer nur 300 cd/m2
4. Vorteil AW: Der Monitorfuß läßt sich drehen, neigen und höhenverstellen, der Acer Monitorfuß ist relativ starr!

Die restlichen Daten müssten fast alle gleich sein...

LG 3D-Man


----------



## Painkiller (10. Februar 2011)

> Ganz einfach: Weil er erst im aktivierten 3D-Modus in die 120 Hz umschaltet, sonst läuft er nur mit 60 Hz (erst denken, dann schreiben...)


 
Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur falsch!

Dann würde man ja immer mit 60 Hz fahren, wenn kein 3D aktiviert ist. 

Hier steht aber genau das Gegenteil.

Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ: Was bringen 120 Hertz ohne 3D-Brille? - samsung


----------



## 3D-Man (13. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur falsch!
> 
> Dann würde man ja immer mit 60 Hz fahren, wenn kein 3D aktiviert ist.
> 
> ...




Hi Moderator!
Das mag ja stimmen, meine Aussage bezieht sich aber auf den Alienware und nicht auf den Samsung Syncmaster. Langsam frag ich mich echt, ob hier mal jemand die Posts richtig durchliest. Wurde ja schon von einem anderen Foren-Mitglied dumm angelabert und antwortete, ob ich ihm nen Screenshot als Beweis liefern soll!!!
Dieses Angebot gilt natürlich auch für den Moderator!

Also SCHLICHTWEG RICHTIG, der Alienware läuft immer mit 60Hz, wenn er NICHT im 3D-Betrieb ist!!! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
Wenn sogar ein Dell-Techniker das sagt, solltet ihr uns langsam mal Glauben schenken....   

p.s. im 3D Betrieb schält der Monitor automatisch auf Helligkeit 100% und bei 2D wieder zurück auf voreingestellten Wert z.B. 45%
(und ja das macht auch Sinn im 3D-Modus mit voller Helligkeit zu fahren  saberlot nochmal!!!)


p.p.s  Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben, dass ich dieses Forum in 1-2 Tagen wieder verlassen werde! Denn jetzt bin ich der Freche Typ der OHNE GRUND andere Mitglieder beschimpft!!!
Obwohl diese TOLLEN MITGLIEDER ja selbst damit angefangen haben!!!!!!  Ist mir also echt zu blöd hier Sorry......


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

> Langsam frag ich mich echt, ob hier mal jemand die Posts richtig durchliest.


Ich lese deine Posts schon. Nur Frage ich mich wieso gerade ein Hersteller wie Dell bei den Monitoren dann so gegen den Strom schwimmen sollte?! Das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn.



> Also SCHLICHTWEG RICHTIG, der Alienware läuft immer mit 60Hz, wenn er NICHT im 3D-Betrieb ist!!! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> Wenn sogar ein Dell-Techniker das sagt, solltet ihr uns langsam mal Glauben schenken....


Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte, dann wäre das ein großer Rückschritt gegenüber den anderen Monitorherstellern. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir doch die Frage mit was der Monitor dann bei dir angeschlossen ist?

Hier schreibt einer folgendes:



> I can confirm 120hz works fine with crossfire (my 5970).
> 
> Basically every game I've tried supported the refresh too. Most simply use the desktop refresh rate.
> 
> However, games that *don't run at 1080p* will only *do 60hz* unless you do 1:1 pixel mapping on the screen and don't mind the smaller picture with black borders.






> p.p.s Ich habe gerade in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben, dass ich dieses Forum in 1-2 Tagen wieder verlassen werde! Denn jetzt bin ich der Freche Typ der OHNE GRUND andere Mitglieder beschimpft!!!
> Obwohl diese TOLLEN MITGLIEDER ja selbst damit angefangen haben!!!!!! Ist mir also echt zu blöd hier Sorry......


Dafür gibt es den Meldebutton. Wenn du dich ungerecht behandelt fühlst, einfach drauf drücken, bei dem Post, der dich stört.


----------



## 3D-Man (14. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich lese deine Posts schon. Nur Frage ich mich wieso gerade ein Hersteller wie Dell bei den Monitoren dann so gegen den Strom schwimmen sollte?! Das ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn.
> 
> 
> Wenn das wirklich so sein sollte, dann wäre das ein großer Rückschritt gegenüber den anderen Monitorherstellern.
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

> Hallo Admin!


Ich bin kein Admin



> Ob der Monitor wirklich ein Rückschritt ist? Dann kauft halt lieber den Acer und legt ein Buch darunter, weil die Höhe des Monitorfußes nicht verstellt werden kann!!!! Was ist das dann? Ein Fortschritt LOL....


1. Brauch ich keinen 3D-Monitor
2. Ist es deffinitiv ein Rückschritt wenn man einen Monitor mit 120 Hz bewirbt, dieser aber dann *nur* im 3D auch 120 Hz liefert. Komischerweiße klaptt es bei anderen Herstellern auch, das deren Monitore mit 120 Hz auch im 2D-Betrieb laufen. Was ist also an dem Alienware so anders?



> Qualität kostet eben!


Damit hast du völlig Recht! Nur sehe ich es nicht ein für einen Monitor mehr zu zahlen, der mir zwar Features liefert, aber nicht in dem Umfang wie sie alle anderen Hersteller anbieten. Für mich ist das dann nur Geldmacherei, mehr nicht.



> @Admin: Danke auch für die Verwarnung, obwohl mich die Anderen zuerst angepöbelt haben. Das bestärkt mich nur in meinem Entschluss!!


Nicht nur du hast eine Verwarnung bekommen. 



> Also bitte meinen Account LÖSCHEN und GUT ist....das hat hier leider eh keinen Sinn (mit soviel Uneinsichtigkeit) Bye und noch viel Spass mit EUREM TOLLEN FORUM!!!


Bitte hier eintragen...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...h-moechte-meinen-account-loeschen-lassen.html


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. Februar 2011)

omg, du stellst ne blödsinnige behauptung auf, die entweder aus deiner unfähigkeit nen monitor korrekt anzuschließen/zu konfigurieren entstanden ist oder aber von minderwertiger monitorqualität herrührt, sprich nen deffekt oder ne beschneidung der hardware seitens dell/alienware/ecran ... stellst irgendein 'standard-tft' verhaltensmuster für alle 120hz tfts auf unter dem anscheinend nur dein 'uber' standard alienware monitor leidet, aber da wir alle keine ahnung haben und nichtwisser sind, ich besonders (saßen doch die komischen fachidioten systemintegration nen klassenraum weiter als ich armer softwareentwickler (ihk 2004), also kann ich keine ahnung haben ...
aber da wir armen nichtswisser ja leider nunmal nichts wissen, können wir dir auch leider nicht dein verdientes podium bieten.
daher überfordere doch bitte die nichtswissende pcgh gemeinschaft nicht weiter sondern erleuchte die dvd area user die deiner gesammelten weisheiten würdiger sind und ihre wahrheit nicht hinterfragen ....

ganz ehrlich, du kommst in ein hardware forum und regst dich auf wenn gegenwind kommt, wiedersprichst diversen nutzern von denen mehrere nen 3d monitor besitzen, erzählst was von standard-tft verhalten und wunderst dich das dir gegenwind entgegenschlägt, bringst keinerlei richtige argumente ausser das du anscheinend deinen desktop falsch konfiguriert hast, was du aber selber nicht einsiehst, stattdessen, anstelle sich selber um die lösung zu bemühen, zitierst du nen dell mitarbeiter der hotline, hallo, die in der hotline bei dell sind minimal kompetenter als nen mm verkäufer und erwartest das dir divers mitglieder folgen da du als 3d-man der neue messiahs des 120hz tft sein willst ....
ich glaub du solltest zurück zur dvd area


----------

